# Traynor YVM-1 with subs



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

i'm selling a traynor yvm-1 head and a potential buyer has asked about hooking it up to a couple subs as well as using it for vocals and a snare. i know the vocals/snare thing is fine, i just dont know about the subs. there's no crossover and the EQ is for all four inputs at once, not each input individually.

here's a couple pics if that'll help someone answer this for me. thanks!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

read too fast, thought you wanted to sell it on the forums


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

im not making enough to pay bills these days, let alone contribute financially to this site so i've been posting it on local sites (usedpei, kijiji). this is NOT a for sale thread/ad - i'm just trying to get an answer for someone else. sorry if there was any confusion there.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

It won't hurt subs....not a lot of power though.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If they are powered subs, the mixer output should be fine.


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

i have one more question in regards to this - the ohm selector can be set to 2 or 4. there is also a position in the middle. when set to that position what is it? i've half assumed that it's 8 but i'm honestly not sure.

thanks for the replies so far, it's been a big help!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

The center position on the impedance switch MIGHT be to cut the power amp out to allow the unit to be run as a mixer....don't take my word for it though.


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

hmm.
i bet this might be something that traynor may answer if i emailed them.


----------

